# Exit only...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok fellas, tell me, let's say you wife tells you she has some rather... erm, "interesting" fantasies... which involve cuffs/restraints. But no... they aren't for her, they are for YOU! And tell me, if your wife told you about one fantasy of hers doing YOU up your exit only region would you be nervous about allowing her to purchase cuffs/restraints in your household? Be honest! :scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish my husband would let me do that to him. NOT because it's a fantasy of mine but because he needs to know what it feels like lol. I do like it (we do it often) but sometimes it just plain hurts!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I think that anything a couple agrees on is fine. We have done restraints with some success and if it would turn her on to do me like that, I would try it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I wish my husband would let me do that to him. NOT because it's a fantasy of mine but because he needs to know what it feels like lol. I do like it (we do it often) but sometimes it just plain hurts!


>.<!
Erm, I've never even taken her that way - even though she offered (but she told me she likes it in the right hole anyways)! I don't even get turned on over shoving myself into that hole! Still, she has fantasies shoving it into MY hole! ARGH!



> We have done restraints with some success and if it would turn her on to do me like that, I would try it.


=/
You're a brave man... hell... I can't imagine how it would feel...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL you put it so eloquently! 

Yea, I like it in the butt. He likes it too. Never thought I would, either.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes the missus told me of her experiences in the past, how it hurt at first for her, but she ended up enjoying it along with regular intercourse. Still, it's just not my thing. A bi bloke also told me the male g-spot is in the butthole, but I was like "WTF?! Forget it! No way I'm going to do it no matter what!"

So I continue to ban restraints out of fear of wifey, still remember how she bought a strap-on once just to slap me in the face with it and have me chase her around the house to get rid of it out of my house. It's like the more I express how I'm not going to do it the more she wants to do it...

Hell sometimes I wonder if it was really wise marrying a woman with some of the same vices as me... >.<!


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

I agree with DanF. It's up to the individual couple to set their own boundaries.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

In your situation I wouldn’t. I’d be afraid of being raped as I don’t think your wife respects your boundaries at all in these matters. And anyway, that stuffs not for me.

The one who's doing the restraining has to have a tremendous amount of respect for their partner's boundaries. Your wife does not have that respect for you.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

She'd probably mess something up and kill both of us accidentally.


----------



## Triumph (Oct 8, 2011)

Im an open minded guy, and I always said Id try anything once... Dont want to be made a lyer. Damn you, RD.

However, if my wife ever walked in the door with handcuffs, vaseline and a dildo, Id probably jump through the window.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> However, if my wife ever walked in the door with handcuffs, vaseline and a dildo, Id probably jump through the window.


:rofl: Same here bro!

Still, the poll results are alarming, at least for now... O.O


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

I hate this poll. I by no means would like too but, how the hell can I look at her in the eyes and tell her I wouldn't do something I want her to do? Hell, knowing my wife I would be more scared that she would tickle me for endless hours just laughing her ass off the entire time. I am ticklish as hell and she hates that I wont let her do it for long.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF and I have a safe word. I trust her absolutely to stop what she's doing if I used it, and I believe she trusts me too. Without that level of trust, there's no way I'd let someone tie me up, whether there's "exit only" action or not.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

We don't do restraints but she's welcome to my back door whenever she wants it.
She wants it fairly often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

not to get off topic here but if you've never had an orgasm while having your prostate stimulated... your missing out !


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Not with her. She has no respect for boundaries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triumph (Oct 8, 2011)

kelevra said:


> not to get off topic here but if you've never had an orgasm while having your prostate stimulated... your missing out !


Ive heard this from many men. Supposedly the butt hole, and Im using proper scientific terms kiddies, has more pleasurable nerv endings than the entire penis.

Its tabboo, and I like tabboo. If only I werent a wee bit homophoboic.


----------



## stupad (Jul 11, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> :rofl: Same here bro!
> 
> Still, the poll results are alarming, at least for now... O.O


Agreed. I think there's some 'vote early, vote often' going on. RD, this does beg some question about a webcam, but I don't think that appropriate.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Same, it just does nothing for me either then scaring the hell outta me and making me wanna jump out the window like Triumph =/

The poll results however, are getting to me... my wife would probably love this if I printed it out, including the results. But NO WAY!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Triumph said:


> Im an open minded guy, and I always said Id try anything once... Dont want to be made a lyer. Damn you, RD.
> 
> However, if my wife ever walked in the door with handcuffs, vaseline and a dildo, Id probably jump through the window.


This is how my husband would feel. :rofl: He does not allow me to go near there, I can grab, kiss and massage his butt to my delight but I have strict orders to leave the crack alone. Which I am good with, neither one of us has these desires. It is something he would refuse. No butt plugs for him.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hell this makes me wanna start going on a diet of baked beans to quench my wife's desires for my exit hole =/

Nothing kills the mood better!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Yes the missus told me of her experiences in the past, how it hurt at first for her, but she ended up enjoying it along with regular intercourse. Still, *it's just not my thing. *
> 
> So* I continue to ban restraints out of fear of wifey*, still remember how she bought a strap-on once just to slap me in the face with it and have me chase her around the house to get rid of it out of my house. *It's like the more I express how I'm not going to do it the more she wants to do it...*


Yeah. Like the other poster said, she doesn't respect your boundaries. Never has.

Tell her you're not down with it and that you're not repeating yourself.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, I've successfully pushed it underground at the very least nowadays, but it's a persistent fantasy of hers really.


----------



## ISB303 (Oct 18, 2011)

Already done. The only thing I was really nervous about was hygeine in that area and she said that was the least of her concerns. My wife put the strap-on on and actually orgasm'd while entering my exit then happily finished me off. 

We haven't done it for awhile now but it was one of her fantasies and I liked being dominated by her for a change. Even though she doesn't enter anymore, she often simulates the act as foreplay for her.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Man-up and bend over!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Man-up and bend over!!!


You sir now owe me a new monitor, keyboard and office chair as all of them are now unusable.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I once pushed on a man's prostate from the inside and WOW! Instant orgasm for him. lol!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> *"I once pushed on a man's prostate from the inside and WOW! Instant orgasm for him. lol!"*
> 
> I've always wanted to try and could never stomach the thought of sticking my finger up anything that fecal matter comes out of...unless I had a latex glove on of course. If my H really wanted it though, we would probably just have to compromise and take the latex glove route. :rofl:


:rofl: Yea...we were clean...and I have kids. Poop is not a big deal to me. lolllll


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

And while your bent over - keep an eye out - we're missing a book somewhere - could be on the floor near the bed...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> And while your bent over - keep an eye out - we're missing a book somewhere - could be on the floor near the bed...


Stop it, just stop it!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This is how my husband would feel. :rofl: He does not allow me to go near there, I can grab, kiss and massage his butt to my delight but I have strict orders to leave the crack alone. Which I am good with, neither one of us has these desires. It is something he would refuse. No butt plugs for him.


butt plugs lol ......when we moved in together at 19, I was cleaning a high shelf inside the closet and found an adult store brochure that'd been left from the previous tenant. The featured product was butt plugs. It was the first time I'd heard of them. I was "butt plugs, WHAH?!!" I called him to come look at the brochure and we couldn't stop laughing. We were young, I don't know, it seemed funny. That was our introduction to butt plugs. And he's never wanted to go there.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> I once pushed on a man's prostate from the inside and WOW! Instant orgasm for him. lol!


I'll have to admit - that sounds interesting. INSTANT?

I know this has been discussed elsewhere before - and maybe should be moved to the sex forums - but is it a matter - for men - of not wanting to feel "gay" - or a matter of truly not being interested in having a "different" part of your body touched?

Although - it sounds like from some of the comments - for the OP - there is also a VERY important issue with trust and boundaries.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, it was instant. He couldn't hold it in. lol.

I've never had my husband's poop on me, for the record. lol.

And omg...that book comment made me chuckle :rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> Yea, it was instant. He couldn't hold it in. lol.
> 
> I've never had my husband's poop on me, for the record. lol.
> 
> And omg...that book comment made me chuckle :rofl:


I feel just a small bit bad about having fun with the book. Must admit, I've never really noticed him much before.

Glad you've never had your H poop on you! That's a big plus in most relationships!!!

:smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sheez... I can only imagine if the missus sees the poll in this, she's going to start chasing me around with a strappie again.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I've been interested in prostate massage, I've kind of experimented on my own and maybe once or twice with her. I think a strap on would be too intense/painful for me though.

DW has expressed interest in the other way - she even joked about saving it for marriage, since we already did everything else - but we've had better luck with a finger or a toy than with.. me :lol: I think that's something we would need to dedicate a whole weekend to and lately it's been more about sticking with what we know!

One thing that's been _awesmoe_is to put the toy in and then penetrate vaginally. the vibrations feel, um, really nice.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

If you've never had a prostate finish beg your significant other for one. I assure you, you will quickly forget about the "nature" of the act and will be completely consumed by the pleasure of the experience.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

sinnister said:


> If you've never had a prostate finish beg your significant other for one. I assure you, you will quickly forget about the "nature" of the act and will be completely consumed by the pleasure of the experience.


We must be doing it wrong... It doesn't feel any better or different for me, it just forces the issue.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> I once pushed on a man's prostate from the inside and WOW! Instant orgasm for him. lol!


How is everyone else just skipping right over this?

Heck - I may try it on myself later - if that's possible!

If nothing else, think of how much time you could save!


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

PBear said:


> We must be doing it wrong... It doesn't feel any better or different for me, it just forces the issue.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This for me, too.

OP, you don't have to go whole hog on this- you can tell your wife to start small (tongues, fingers, small toys) before going, uh, all the way.

And a safe word is a great idea.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> How is everyone else just skipping right over this?
> 
> Heck - I may try it on myself later - if that's possible!
> 
> If nothing else, think of how much time you could save!


Never had an instant one from prostate massage, but definitely intensified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

My husband will not let me go near his exit only...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Never in a million years would it ever come up as a topic. I doubt she knows such behavior even exists.


----------



## shawna (Oct 21, 2011)

I had to convince my husband to try with a toy first. Ever since then he's loved it. I actually got him the Aneros toy last year for his birthday and he said it really intensifies things. They had a pretty decent review of the thing here. Pleasure Reviews » Pleasure Reviews. Reviewing Flesh Lites, Aneros, and Everything In Between


----------



## shawna (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm..don't know why the link showed up like that..=/


----------

